# Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Error



## ibn (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour. Once I had it installed, I went to play it, but an error message came up saying:

"Please insert the first game CD"

I already had the first CD in! What can I do to fix that problem? and what is the problem?

I am running Windows XP Home.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What kind of CD Drive is it?

Also did you check this thread? Usually Method 14 in the other link in the link above solves the problem.


----------



## ibn (Jun 9, 2005)

I am using an LG Super Multi Drive. Also, about the method 14, I've already done all that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, I've seen cases where a restart of the machine would solve the problem. 

Have you gone through all the methods?


----------



## ibn (Jun 9, 2005)

tried restarting. No I haven't tried the other methods.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try the other methods. It's a common problem that there's no one fix that will do it. I don't know if this is on there, but uninstalling and reinstalling may also work. Just make sure you restart the machine after you install it.


----------



## ibn (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, thanks, I'll try those other ones, and if they work I'll say so, if they don't I'll say so as well, lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ethier way you say so ?


----------



## `PimpY`d` (Jun 15, 2005)

iam having the same problem ;/
but i used to run the game on this computer, its just scince i formated my computer i cant get it to play..
also i have tryed them links.. i have no idea y its not reading my cd


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have any SPs installed?


----------



## `PimpY`d` (Jun 15, 2005)

service packs ?
if so i have 1 and 2 installed


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, I don't know if SP2 is teh cause here. I have SP1 and I'm running fine.

So if you put in Disc 1 in for ZH and the autorun box comes up, what's the first option?


----------



## `PimpY`d` (Jun 15, 2005)

Play,
i then click that then it says it cant find the CD ;x
i did have SP2 running the last time i had the game installed, i cant think what has changed ;/


----------



## Ryan Sanders (Dec 21, 2002)

I am not accusing you of anything, but I own a lot of EA games, and I have actually 'accessed' some EA games.. (Please dont come for me cops!)

I have never had the CD error except for EVERY SINGLE GAME that I 'accessed.'

The best solution for you is go find a cr*ck.

BTW, I have that game, very fun! We should play sometime.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you updated your files? There is an update available for both Generals and ZH

And Ryan.... never mind...


----------



## `PimpY`d` (Jun 15, 2005)

iam patched them both and still the same ;x


----------



## ibn (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi, I finally got my Zero hour to work, turns out it was my CD. thx for your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: no pob


----------

